# Today's "cook"



## Paymaster (Dec 22, 2014)

Former co-workers  wanted me to smoke some meat for their home Christmas gatherings. Did  over night last night and today. I did 2 fresh hams , a Boston Butt, a  fattie and two diller eggs. I will deliver the stuff tomorrow.

































                                                                              __________________
                "VA stands for Veterans Abandoned"!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




David


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2014)

OMG...Pork Porn!  Looks wonderful!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2014)

Fabulous as always, Paymaster!  Dang, does that look good...


----------



## Bookbrat (Dec 22, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> ... a  fattie and two diller eggs.



As someone who is just learning to use her Masterbuilt (and makes better bacon than the butcher!)....what are fatties and diller eggs?

Pork Porn...hahhaha


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2014)

A fattie is breakfast sausage shaped into a loaf with cheese in the center and the whole thing is wrapped in a weave of bacon.  This can vary from one cook to the next.

No clue what a diller egg is but I'd bet they are stuffed with something too.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 23, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> A fattie is breakfast sausage shaped into a loaf with cheese in the center and the whole thing is wrapped in a weave of bacon.  This can vary from one cook to the next.
> 
> No clue what a diller egg is but I'd bet they are stuffed with something too.



The fatties I've seen over on the Smoking are something like this:  "How to roll a fatty"  (scroll down that page a little to see what it looks like after smoking)

A search over there returned no results for "diller egg".  Even Google didn't return any results that seem to fit this reference.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's how one of mine looked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 23, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Here's how one of mine looked.




   :sigh:


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 23, 2014)

Armadillo Eggs (diller eggs to some of us)

Cored jalapeno pepper stuffed with two colored cheese and encased in sausage and cooked on a smoker.






Thanks y'all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not even hungry and I want whatever all of it is.  Yummy!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 23, 2014)

I notice you used no seasoning on either shoulder roast?  Why?
I would have heavily coated them with my rub along with salt and pepper.
Do you always smoke your meats this way.  With no seasoning?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 23, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I notice you used no seasoning on either shoulder roast?  Why?
> I would have heavily coated them with my rub along with salt and pepper.
> Do you always smoke your meats this way.  With no seasoning?



I cook my meat the way the person receiving it asks. The Pork butt was coated well with my rub. The hams, not shoulders, however had no rub or seasoning other than salt and a spray of apple juice and cider vinegar once per hour. The hams will be reheated on Christmas Day by the folks that received them and they will baste the meat with their own seasoning during the reheat. They just wanted me to smoke the hams for them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 23, 2014)

Paymaster, those look soooo good!  I'm droolin' here at the sight of them.


----------



## Bookbrat (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the definitions. Woven bacon. wow


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 25, 2014)

Ahhh... armadillo eggs.  Boy there are so many different ways to make them.  Your version is a new one on me.  Over on the forum I mentioned above, they call them the somewhat cruder ABT (Atomic Buffalo Txxds - if this violates any rules, please delete it).  

The recipe I made one time, the peppers were stuffed, battered (not breaded) and deep fried.  Good, but a bit of a pain, and messy, and it was hard to get the batter to stick to the peppers, even after dredging them.  Now I just by the frozen ones in the grocery store.


----------

